# Question sur iPad



## Nicolarts (8 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je me compte d'acheter un iPad 16go ou 32 gb avec la version WIFI. Mais j'ai un seul souci  

Comme prévu, je ne mange pas à la maison tous les midis donc je n'ai pas possible de travailler quelques choses personnelles sur les ordinateurs d'entreprise car c'est interdit depuis un moment. C'est pourquoi j'ai besoin un produit "un ordinateur nano" pour mes voyages et au boulot alors je ne vois qu'un iPad. Je suppose que c'est un meilleur solution d'avoir iPad et très pratique de voyager tellement léger avec 10 heures sans prise.

J'ai besoin de savoir l'utilisation d'iPAD qui est capable : 


Possible de travailler le traitement et l'imprimer voie par la réseau ?
Quel app de lire les PDF ?
Quel app de codage HTML, PHP et CSS ? Car je suis webmaster donc je travaille avec un CMS, c'est pourquoi j'ai besoin un simple logiciel comme Smultron sur iPad
Quel app de FTP ?
Quel app pour retoucher aux photos ?
Quel app de voir les films Divx ?
quel app de communication de MSN avec mes amis sourds ?


C'est 6 points que je utilise plus souvent... On me dit que c'est possible de travail avec iPad. 

Ce soir ou demain, j'achèterai un iPad ! Je

Merci et bonne journée


----------



## twinworld (8 Octobre 2010)

franchement, pour faire du code, j'achèterais pas l'iPad. Car c'est trop compliqué par exemple de compiler pour voir ce que ça donne à l'écran. Pour la retouche photo, c'est pas encore ça non plus. Vous avez bien des petits programmes qui le permettent mais rien d'aussi puissant que Photoshop par exemple. En plus, comme il n'y a pas de clavier fourni d'office, il faudrait en ajouter un (ce qui est possible, mais ça rend tout de suite l'iPad moins autonome). 

A mon avis, pour l'utilisation que vous décrivez, vous avez meilleur temps d'acheter un MacBook Air.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> A mon avis, pour l'utilisation que vous décrivez, vous avez meilleur temps d'acheter un MacBook Air.



oui ca s impose meme


----------



## Nicolarts (8 Octobre 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> franchement, pour faire du code, j'achèterais pas l'iPad. Car c'est trop compliqué par exemple de compiler pour voir ce que ça donne à l'écran. Pour la retouche photo, c'est pas encore ça non plus. Vous avez bien des petits programmes qui le permettent mais rien d'aussi puissant que Photoshop par exemple. En plus, comme il n'y a pas de clavier fourni d'office, il faudrait en ajouter un (ce qui est possible, mais ça rend tout de suite l'iPad moins autonome).
> 
> A mon avis, pour l'utilisation que vous décrivez, vous avez meilleur temps d'acheter un MacBook Air.



Macbook Air ? Non merci car son prix est trop cher...

Je recherche juste l'utilisation "rapide" de travail. 

Pour le codage, je ne fais pas le création des codage mais tout simplement de modifier en cas besoin. 
Pour le retouche, je souhaite juste les retouches "rapide" ou "express" car je fais parfois sur iPhone mais c'est un peu trop petit pour moi. Si je veux les retouches normaux, il est clair que j'utilise l'ordinateur.
Pour le bureautique, c'est le même chose que le codage, rien que modifier les traitements en cas besoin et hop l'imprimer au boulot ou chez mes parents ou chez mes amis. 

Voilà pourquoi j'ai besoin un ordinateur "nano" pour un but de pratique de voyager et travailler au boulot...


----------

